# Abu Garcia Ersatzteile



## Meterjäger (17. September 2011)

Mahlzeit an Alle!
Hat jemand rein zufällig ne Ahnung,wo ich Ersatzteile für meine Abu Revo Inshore kriege?
Suchfunktion bringt nichts und beim Händler nachfragen fällt auch flach!
Rein theoretisch müsste man ja jedes Bauteil gesondert ordern können!#c


----------



## u-see fischer (17. September 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*

Frage mal bei http://www.de.purefishing.com/ nach.
Oder per Tel. 06051-8287-0


----------



## Barsch06 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*

Hallo hier kriegst du alle Ersatzteile für das ganze Purefishing Rollen Programm , Abu ,Mitchell usw. .

http://reel-service-center.eu/


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Hallo hier kriegst du alle Ersatzteile für das ganze Purefishing Rollen Programm , Abu ,Mitchell usw. .
> 
> http://reel-service-center.eu/




Jup, genau da anrufen!

Zur Beachtung:
seit letztem Monat ABU E-Teile NUR noch mit Teilenummer aus der Explosionszeichnung!


----------



## Meterjäger (17. September 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*

Danke schön!
Wie komm ich an die Explosionszeichnung ran?


----------



## Carp-97 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*

Wenn du die Rolle neu gekauft hast müsste die in dem Karton sein wo die Rolle drin war.


----------



## Meterjäger (17. September 2011)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*

Tatsache!
War grad im Keller und siehe da,sie ist im Karton!#q
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## kielerkrabbe (31. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*

Ich weiß der Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber
für alle anderen User die es interessiert:

http://www.abugarcia.com/AbuGarcia-reel-schematics.html


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Ersatzteile*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Danke schön!
> Wie komm ich an die Explosionszeichnung ran?



Wenn Du mal auf die Website geschaut hättest, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass unter Kontakt / Bestellen weiterführende Links zu Explosionszeichnungen von Abu und Penn aufgeführt sind...


----------

